# Funny No Tip Story



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I dropped off a DD order. The customer said “I do Doordash too”
She didn’t leave a tip! Haha!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I just tipped my Doordash driver cash plus 20% tip in app. Worker solidarity is in short supply. Don’t let it get you down.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

ColonyMark said:


> I dropped off a DD order. The customer said "I do Doordash too"
> She didn't leave a tip! Haha!


Well then it's no mystery why she can't afford it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ColonyMark said:


> I dropped off a DD order. The customer said "I do Doordash too"
> She didn't leave a tip! Haha!


Non tippers get my trash (minus anything identifiable) "accidentally" dropped in their driveway.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Sometimes I have trouble backing out and staying on the driveway after a non tipper


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Non tippers get my trash (minus anything identifiable) "accidentally" dropped in their driveway.


Oops!


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

What I don't get is why DD continues to subsidize these non-tippers. I got a $9, 3 mile McDonald's order to an apartment complex on the third floor, no tip. WTF?? Why would DD payout on an order like that?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

goobered said:


> Well then it's no mystery why she can't afford it.


If you can afford a luxury service such as delivery or rideshare then you have enough to tip a measly dollar.

If everyone tip at least a dollar it would make a world of difference in the gig service industry community.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> What I don't get is why DD continues to subsidize these non-tippers. I got a $9, 3 mile McDonald's order to an apartment complex on the third floor, no tip. WTF?? Why would DD payout on an order like that?


Charity!


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Teksaz said:


> What I don't get is why DD continues to subsidize these non-tippers. I got a $9, 3 mile McDonald's order to an apartment complex on the third floor, no tip. WTF?? Why would DD payout on an order like that?


I don't understand why some customers don't tip. I wonder if they tip wait staff at restaurants? I'm afraid our country is becoming an uncaring society.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Non tippers get my trash (minus anything identifiable) "accidentally" dropped in their driveway.


That honestly really pisses me off. Yea, people may not tip because of you or because they don't have the money or because they are <blank>holes. Regardless, your actions makes us all look bad, which in turn lowers a customer's expectations and they will always treat us bad. The BEST thing to do is appreciate you have these orders to supplement your income and understand that not every order will be perfect for you.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

The regular non tippers piss me off the most. It takes a lot of balls to be a regular non tipper esp after the whole salsa nuts incident



Teksaz said:


> What I don't get is why DD continues to subsidize these non-tippers. I got a $9, 3 mile McDonald's order to an apartment complex on the third floor, no tip. WTF?? Why would DD payout on an order like that?


DD is smart not showing the tip until after delivery. I cancel so many GH after seeing the $0.00, even if the pay is fair due to GH contribution. I just can't/won't do it


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

Teksaz said:


> What I don't get is why DD continues to subsidize these non-tippers. I got a $9, 3 mile McDonald's order to an apartment complex on the third floor, no tip. WTF?? Why would DD payout on an order like that?


I absolutely wondered the same after receiving an identical request. Is it possible they put in a $5ish tip and took it off after the order was on the way? I sure hope DD charged a more hefty service fee.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

The point is, that customer was supposedly a DoorDash driver. She of all people should know that DD doesn’t pay much and we need tips to make this job worthwhile.


----------



## pcpackrat (Aug 1, 2017)

Pretty easy to tell if someone didn't tip in DD. The payout it REALLY low. Has to be at least $1 a mile before I even consider it. The unfortunate part of that is the mileage is as the crow flies and sometimes that will burn you in areas where you have to backtrack to get around freeways.


----------

